# Cheap ferry Portsmouth to Cherbourg



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

If it's of any interest to anyone Condor Ferries run a service from Portsmouth to Cherbourg and back on sundays only during the summer months. Its a conventional ferry with daytime sailing and very good prices for motorhomes in comparison to the usual operators.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I seem to recall that Condor transferred me to that ship a couple of years ago when their fast ferry to St Malo got cancelled. It's a bit of an old bucket compared to the Brittany Ferries ships, and mainly used by the Truckies. Still, if it's cheap ...

SD


----------

